

Confirmed: Flash Coming to Android Phones in June - jamesbressi
http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2363274,00.asp

======
jamesbressi
Didn't see that one coming (sarcasm).

It will be interesting to see if Apple & Co. do a reversal on their "flash
ban" if this begins to dig into sales in the future.

If they do reverse, it will become a PR fiasco well planned out and
orchestrated by Apple.

Apple will look like a hero by "working with" Adobe to bring this experience
to the iPhone, iPad and iPod Touch and Adobe will do something to "open" flash
and embrace the idea of free standards.

Just a little Nostradamus tech prediction for you.

------
pierrefar
When can we get Flashblock? I'd rather keep my Android experience Flash free
thank you very much.

